# Zoo-aholic



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The first part of self help is admitting it. The second step is to give them to me.








Yes tyou are a zoa nut, I am one too. I plan to fill a 190 with them and rics.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i've taken the first step... yes i have an addiction.








what size tank do you have running now?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

wow that is insane i love it i have set it as my background hope u dont mind i cant wait to get my 50 gallon tank up and running


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Simply amazing. Nice way to present them, I really get a feel for the variety!

I think I'll just print that collage of pics out and tape it to my tank, should save me a few bucks!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

by the way, what is your total count on types of zoas? More than the 32 shown?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's awesome


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is simply amazing looking


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

My 190 is running. Stocking it is the hard part.







Soon as i am done spending money on he tank i'll get back to zoa's.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

00nothing-i dont mind, just wait til you get into this stuff.. you cant stop... lol.

acestro-i have 3 unpictured zoa frags/colonies.. green/yellow dot colony.. 
frag of blue zoas that NEVER turned blue.. more like steel gray.. and some brown with white dots that are dying. sniff sniff

Good luck Raptor. i know you'll enjoy stocking it.. you also have an addiction that you need help on.. haha


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

make that a wall paper for p-fury


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice! 
i only have a 10 gallon


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Ive got a 30g reef. Do they need any special care and what size tank do they requrie?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Just decent light some iodine, and feedings of photoplankton, and cyclopeeze.


----------

